# Aldi Columbian vs Sidamo from roasters



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I have used Aldi Columbian beans for years and once my grinder was setup, I have never had to change settings between bags.

This Christmas I decided to treat myself to some Ethiopean Sidamo from a local roaster, the roast date was 18 days old.

I have never been so disapointed in a highly recommended bean, although I had to reset the grinder a bit coarser, I got a good crema, but it tasted so weak in comparison, I used my normal 18g VST.

So it's back to Aldi for me @ £1.89 a bag.

EDIT: Tastes weak, should have been "it was nowhere as strong for the same dosed amount"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mr-bean said:


> I have used Aldi Columbian beans for years and once my grinder was setup, I have never had to change settings between bags.
> 
> This Christmas I decided to treat myself to some Ethiopean Sidamo from a local roaster, the roast date was 18 days old.
> 
> ...


Weak is a function of the amount of coffee used to the amount of water used.

But It woudl be interesting to hear a little more , did you change the ratio ? Do you set a recipe? Not all coffee works at the same recipe .

What were they meant to taste of and what did they taste of ?

But really , you seem quite happy with the verdict so just buy the aldi stuff


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you're happy with your £1.89 stuff then keep with it! If you get a taste for something . . . .


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, maybe you should email them and complain maybe a bad batch.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

It's likely that, being that the Sidamo is from a local roaster, the roast is alot lighter than the commercially roasted Aldi beans. This will affect the flavour and percieved 'strength' alot - Ethiopian coffee made into espresso is a huge aquired-taste in my opinion as well.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Ethiopian and Colombian will taste completely different even if you got them from the same roaster. Why not try the local roasters Colombian for a better comparison?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mr-bean said:


> I have used Aldi Columbian beans for years and once my grinder was setup, I have never had to change settings between bags.
> 
> This Christmas I decided to treat myself to some Ethiopean Sidamo from a local roaster, the roast date was 18 days old.
> 
> ...


All you have given us is a price and a perception and people cannot really argue about the rightness or wrongness of either....it's your perception. If you want any real value from your post and perhaps to learn something to your advantage, you need to approach things differently. As a roaster with a lot of experience it's disappointing for me to read your comment about Aldi beans. I know they will be of the cheapest quality, not particularly well roasted and old enough that you never need to change the grind setting (which is not a good thing).

To begin to actually use this thread to increase your knowwledge by comments from more experienced members, it's essential to give what would be the bare minimum of factual information.

1. The coffee preparation method used (plus equipment) and the types of drink being made

2. The brew ratios (weight of coffee beans to weight of output)

3. Perhaps a photo of the beans side by side with the Aldi ones (out of the packet of course)

If you think real hard about the above 3 things, it's sort of essential for us to be able to make any meaningful or useful comment to your post. It might also be worth trying a Colombian bean from the same roaster. There is only one thing I can guess at from your post and that's that you are making decisions about beans based on a lack of experience and knowledge about coffee...which is rather a shame because the only one missing out is you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I've recenty tried the Aldi Colombian beans (and their other beans) and found them to be very acceptable.

I cant recall seeing a roasted on date,, but there was an expiry date which gave me the impression they weren't roasted that long ago.

i found they made a nice latte,, not quite so good as an espresso.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Not sure that I can agree with @DavecUK on that.

I happened to see a video of Illy roasting beans that even included the temperature they used. Imagine a factory height building and a rather long vertical tube with hot air blowing though it and beans flying all over the place in it. It wouldn't surprise me if it's a continuous process. Later they check every bean at a rate that is hard to believe and then they go into what ever ready to ship. In the back ground they have people who sniff and taste coffee and adjust blends to maintain taste etc. They probably have a lot of control over the estates that produce the beans for them. Good or bad - no way of knowing unless you can get your hands on some.

Lavazza are probably much the same but I did notice a bean that mentioned drum roasting but it seems to have gone.

I contacted my roaster recently mostly about grinders but mentioned taste changes. They use Toper roasters. A problem they have with the bean I mostly use is that moisture content varies due to how it's processed so they can't roast all of the batches they get in exactly the same way. Actually I would be inclined to put any taste changes I have had down to changes of equipment and prep. This may well be the "worst" bean they offer for variations at their end. They switched their source of them - taste changed for the same bean. Others I have had have been very similar to other roasters products. But different beans sources can change taste. It could just be down to where they actually come from - what estate. I doubt if Illy etc would roast the bean I've mentioned unless they could find some way of controlling the moisture content. In fact some fresh roasters don't offer the roast I use.

I don't think it's possible to compare these 2 ways of producing beans to grind. Bit like comparing apples and pairs, both grow on trees, both have skins and both have different varieties. Plus do you think that Illy for instance pay the same price for green beans as fresh roasters do? Who knows who roasts various supermarket beans. I wouldn't have thought that they would want to own one themselves.

I have tried several beans not fresh roasted followed by fresh roasted version and sometime the change isn't positive. One problem is the beans are usually named on the basis of the region they come from. Recently my wife bought me 2 packs of beans from Whittards. In this case go in the shop pick a bean and they shovel some into a bag for you. One of them I didn't like. I used up the other and then found the same bean fresh roasted. Had to buy 1kg. Bean size, shape and colour same - taste different and many went into the bin.

I've tried a number of beans from the normal supermarkets. What I have found is that fresh roasted can be bought with a number of "flavours" banana etc and so on. I've found another one in supermarket beans that I call supermarket. I don't like it at all and it can be very apparent and nothing to do with the use by date but not all beans from these sources have it and some are ok to drink.








On the other hand I would agree when some one makes a post like the OP made. I would also say hang on a minute as it may not be a simple as suggested but on the other hand based on his view he may be entirely correct.







We might find the same too but it's really hard to be sure when entirely different beans are being mentioned.

Actually I've sometimes found that the only way to get particular beans is commercially roasted. One I remember is Jampit - I could get some from an estate nearby.







I bought those. Sometimes sources mention that well known beans from more specific areas in a larger one tend to have different characteristics. The only way to find out really is to try them.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> Not sure that I can agree with @DavecUK on that.


Only because you don't know enough about commercial roasting and coffee production John. If you did, I know your views would change.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ajohn said:


> TLDR


Summary: peoples tastes differ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Summary: peoples tastes differ


Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> On the other hand I would agree when some one makes a post like the OP made. I would also say hang on a minute as it may not be a simple as suggested but on the other hand based on his view he may be entirely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? DO you write instructions for flat pack furniture too?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:
 

> Only because you don't know enough about commercial roasting and coffee production John. If you did, I know your views would change.


I've had pleasant experiences with some of them, not many though. The Lavazza bean I have at the moment really surprised me. The other arabica one they do not so much but for weaker coffee ok - I think that is what that one is intended for. One thing I suspect that may make a difference is that they are intended for use in an espresso machine. When I bought the BE we had various things kicking about. Ok in a french press if enough was used but entirely different via the BE.








If the OP comes back it might be possible to help him. But his comments on 2 different beans producing something different is meaningless. Info needed

What size of cups and style of drink plus how much coffee is he using

What gear.

What is nice flavour wise about the Aldi beans or maybe what does he like. Chocolate, fruity etc.

Crema -







My advice might be buy a BE for more of it and taste. It's tricky and he may be better off with a blend. I may be switching back to pulling long blacks rather than americano due to a grinder change. I always did on the BE. All some people care about is that it adds a nice touch to milk based drinks and it tends to be preserved in those







taste too of course but frankly milk will hide a lot of that. Way too ,much of it for me. I doubt if I add a tablespoon full - never measured it







but brownian motion wont mix it with the coffee.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Ok in a french press if enough was used but entirely different via the BE.


You're extracting them differently, they should still be recognisable in either method.



ajohn said:


> If the OP comes back it might be possible to help him. But his comments on 2 different beans producing something different is meaningless. Info needed





ajohn said:


> What size of cups and style of drink plus how much coffee is he using.


This is just relevant to concentration. Maybe go shorter on the Sidamo to bolster intensity, but at a finer grind too.



ajohn said:


> What gear.


Pretty much irrelevant if everything is working OK and grind size adjusted to suit a lighter roast.

As stated previously, lighter roasted Ethiopians can be an acquired taste & quite a departure from the norm - Delicate, light body, floral, tea like, with citrus/apricot/peach notes, often presented as examples of how 'different' coffee can be (can be a curse, or a blessing).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mr-bean said:


> I have used Aldi Columbian beans for years and once my grinder was setup, I have never had to change settings between bags.
> 
> This Christmas I decided to treat myself to some Ethiopean Sidamo from a local roaster, the roast date was 18 days old.
> 
> ...


Where did you get these particular beans, please? I'd like to give them a go (from the same roaster).


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Where did you get these particular beans, please? I'd like to give them a go (from the same roaster).


Smokey Barn, Norwich.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MWJB said:


> You're extracting them differently, they should still be recognisable in either method.
> 
> This is just relevant to concentration. Maybe go shorter on the Sidamo to bolster intensity, but at a finer grind too.
> 
> ...


It isn't even worth me replying to that.







yet I have. Never again when it's as stupid as that.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> It isn't even worth me replying to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please refrain from making judgements about people.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> It isn't even worth me replying to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognise this thought process alot myself.

Yet I have


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ajohn said:


> It isn't even worth me replying to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stooping to derogotory comments when you can't come up with a cohesive counterargument now? Must say I'm disapointed by your immature actions.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's the caffeine induced insomnia and long bitter aftertaste that puts me off.

Or to paraphrase the Heart song:

"Cheap beans go with me when I close my e-eyes...

Sorry, just had to bring some levity to the thread. Sidamo is one of my favourite growing areas, especially roasted light and brewed rather than espresso, but probably not a natural next step from a dark Colombian. Massive contrast. Remember that expensive might mean 'better' in various objective metrics, but is no guarantee you're going to like it more. My mate's dad swears by Bell's whisky and hated every dram of good single malt er tried him on. That's fine by him and more of the goods stuff for me and his son.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

